# need audio driver for dell vostro a860 (windows Xp sp2 64 bit)



## lycanx (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi all,

first of all, sorry if i am posting in a wrong thread. i have recently installed windows XP PRO sp2 (64bit). everything is working fine except for one thing. No sound is coming as the driver is not installing. 

is there any way to sort this problem out? 

system details: Dell Vostro A860. conexant audio HD driver(cx2056-12z)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi and welcome to TSF this is all i can find on dells site http://supportapj.dell.com/support/...stemID=VOS_N_A860&os=WLH&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------

